# Cycle Went Backwards?



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry about all the posts.. I just have a lot of questions.









umm, I bought the AC110 as you know plus a spongefilter.

I ALSO put in some of that cycle bacteria into the tank. (2 teaspoons for every 5 gallons.

but the ammonia is back at yellow 0ppm?

why is the cycle starting over again? is it because I got a new filter with new biomax?

let me know!

thanks!

also, let me know any ways you think I can make the cycle go faster. My babies are growing at an alarming speed lol!! I gotta transfer them in soon.
plus my big tank is beautiful lol.

I still have lots of bottled bacteria btw.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What are you using for an ammonia source?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> What are you using for an ammonia source?


well I had shrimp in there before as well as the gravel from an established aquarium, but I took the shrimp out. should I put more back in???


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Before we go any further, let's see if I understand your tank situation real quick...

You have a small tank, maybe 29 gallons, with your 5 baby natts and that tank has a filter running on it.

You just bought a bit larger tank, something like a 55 gallon, and you have put the AC110 and a sponge filter on that tank in hopes of cycling it so you can move your baby natts from the 29.

Is that correct?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Did you return the AC70 with the bio-media you had cycling already? If so, you should of returned the filter, kept the media, and added it to the new AC110 bio-media.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Did you return the AC70 with the bio-media you had cycling already? If so, you should of returned the filter, kept the media, and added it to the new AC110 bio-media.


and I returned the FLUVAL U4.

but I didnt keep the media lol.... oh well..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you already have a cycled filter you could just move that over to the 55 along with the 5 baby natts


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> If you already have a cycled filter you could just move that over to the 55 along with the 5 baby natts


wait really? are you sure?

the nitrites are high on my 29 gallon though.
plus I just threw in some more shrimp into the 55 gallon. neither are fully cycled I dont think.

I dont think it'd be a good idea to throw them in yet.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Well if you have cycle issues going on in both tanks, they'd actually be better off in the bigger tank -- there would be a lot more water volume to help dilute some of those nitrites. You should also look into adding some salt to help with the effects of nitrite poisoning.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Well if you have cycle issues going on in both tanks, they'd actually be better off in the bigger tank -- there would be a lot more water volume to help dilute some of those nitrites. You should also look into adding some salt to help with the effects of nitrite poisoning.


i do in fact give them freshwater salt.

but are you saying I should just pop them into my 55 gallon since the parameters are ok at the moment???


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm saying if you don't have a cycled tank in your possession, there's no reason not to move them over to the bigger tank where there is more water volume. Just move the filter from the smaller tank over to the big tank along with your fish since it sounds like it is at least at the point where it is turning ammonia into nitrite. Go easy on feedings and keep an eye on your parameters until everything is fully cycled, perform small volume water changes if the ammonia creeps up and add salt if the nitrites get too high.

Make sure you take the ammonia source out of the larger tank tho, you don't want to dump your fish into a tank with a bunch of ammonia.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I'm saying if you don't have a cycled tank in your possession, there's no reason not to move them over to the bigger tank where there is more water volume. Just move the filter from the smaller tank over to the big tank along with your fish since it sounds like it is at least at the point where it is turning ammonia into nitrite. Go easy on feedings and keep an eye on your parameters until everything is fully cycled, perform small volume water changes if the ammonia creeps up and add salt if the nitrites get too high.
> 
> Make sure you take the ammonia source out of the larger tank tho, you don't want to dump your fish into a tank with a bunch of ammonia.


thanks!

ill take out the ammonia source immediately.

ill check the paramters tomorrow and drop em in once the temps are equal.

ill post a pic too. youll be happy to see them in the big tank for sure


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I'm saying if you don't have a cycled tank in your possession, there's no reason not to move them over to the bigger tank where there is more water volume. Just move the filter from the smaller tank over to the big tank along with your fish since it sounds like it is at least at the point where it is turning ammonia into nitrite. Go easy on feedings and keep an eye on your parameters until everything is fully cycled, perform small volume water changes if the ammonia creeps up and add salt if the nitrites get too high.
> 
> Make sure you take the ammonia source out of the larger tank tho, you don't want to dump your fish into a tank with a bunch of ammonia.


I checked out all the parameters on my 55 gallon.

they read: Ph 7.6-8 (normal)
nitrites actually started! at .25 so far.
nitrates were at like only 5
ammonia = 0ppm.

so am I still good to throw them in tomorrow?
the nitrites in my 25 gallon are like DARK PURPLE on my api test.
I figure they'd do better in the 55 anyway.

OH and should I do a water change tomorrow and throw in 55 gallons worth of aquasafe?
is that a good idea?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I'm saying if you don't have a cycled tank in your possession, there's no reason not to move them over to the bigger tank where there is more water volume. Just move the filter from the smaller tank over to the big tank along with your fish since it sounds like it is at least at the point where it is turning ammonia into nitrite. Go easy on feedings and keep an eye on your parameters until everything is fully cycled, perform small volume water changes if the ammonia creeps up and add salt if the nitrites get too high.
> 
> Make sure you take the ammonia source out of the larger tank tho, you don't want to dump your fish into a tank with a bunch of ammonia.


let me know before tomorrow so I can do this.

thanks!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

If I was you. Your having tank issues both sides. What you should do is just not worry about mixing any tank water or supplies. Pull your ammonia source from the bigger tank. Vac the gravel or substraight. make sure you have your bio cubes in and run the tank like this for one day. DO a water change at the end of that day. 25%. Then add the water you took from that tank to the current fish holding tank. This will help your fish get sue to the new water conditions. Let it run over night the next day add the fish to the bigger tank. Right now the worse thing your doing it exposing the babies to a lot of different water param's and tank environment. WIth these guys stable is always good. This add's stress to the fish and cuts back on growth color and activity. Give that a go and let the 55 do its cycle. Make SMALL water changes daily until it's good. I say small because large changes starts the cycle over just a little. Good luck and if i'm way behind date on this post, hope everything worked out for ya buddy!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

dude,

the tanks perfect.

0 ammonia,

0 nitrites

5 nitrates.
Ph = steady

happy fish. although they are nocturnal lol....
whatever haha. they come out and play when I leave the room.

thanks for all your help


----------

